# Is my maltese overweight?



## MaltesePuppy27

I read somewhere on the internet that the average maltese weight is 4-6 lbs. Please correct me if thats incorrect. My maltese hovers around 8. I feed him 2 ounces of goat milk in the morning with his joint supplement (every other day) and a multivitamin. Later on for his meal i feel him 2 TBL of Blue wilderness dry food along with 0.6 oz of Fromm wet foot. He also gets a 5 calorie treat everytime he goes to the bathroom. Below are some pictures.


----------



## kd1212

I spoke to a reputable breeder who said that they can go up to around 9 pounds or so--some are smaller than 4. I'd ask you vet. Tyler is 7.5 pounds and is very healthy weight wise--according to his vet.


----------



## Barb J

Gigi weighs 10.8 pounds. She is just bigger and longer. Not fat at all. She loves to eat but I try to get her out for at least 2 one half hour or longer walks daily.


----------



## sherry

Not all maltese stay in the 4 to alb. range. It depends on the breeding. My Riley is 10 1/2 lbs. and is not overweight. Your dog does not look overweight.


----------



## simba11

My Maltese is 10lbs and not overweight, he is just long; a lot depends on breeding, but your dog looks perfectly fine and not overweight.


----------



## maggieh

This is from the "dummies" series but it's a fabulous visual and description of healthy dog weights. I keep my girls on the lean side because Sweetness has two LP and Tessa is a tripawd.

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-evaluate-your-dogs-weight.html


----------



## [email protected]

My Sophie is 11.4 lbs. 
My vet said she was perfect weight (she felt the meat around her ribs).
She power-walks/runs 3+ times a day and eats 3 times a day (Wellness + home cooked food).


----------



## kilodzul

If you can easily feel your dogs ribs when gently pressing your hands to his sides, then his weight is alright. From photos he doesn't look overweight. A weight depends on a lot of factors: if you're dog is bigger or more heavily built than the standard expects, of course he'll also weight more. More muscled dog will weight more than skinny one. Etc. My girl and I are from Europe, where the standard is bigger (3-4 kg, which means 6.5-8.8 lbs), and her weight wary between 3.2-3.5 kg (7-7.8 lbs), and she's lean and fit. Don't look at the standard, look at your dog.


----------



## Sophieanne

My Sammie (one on the right is 9.5 lb.) whereas Sydnie is 5 lb.( one on the front left). They are from the same breeder. They eat the same food and same treats. I think it has to do with the particular dog. Your baby does not look over or under weight.


----------



## lydiatug

Every dog is different, he looks fine!


----------



## LOVE_BABY

*Slim & Trim*

Your dog looks slim & trim to me & looks to be at a healthy weight. Sleek & Svelt is what comes to mind when I look at his him. I would be concerned instead that he gets enough nutrition & calories. My 3 year old boy is 6.5 lbs. & he gets one Stella & Chewy's freeze dried raw patty{moistened} in the a.m. for breakfast. Then in the p.m. he gets one and a half patties {moistened}for dinner. But my dog isn't super active, he likes to sleep a lot on my lap or in a bed & gets moderate exercise. Your dog is a little bit larger than mine so he will need more food than mine eats, especially if he is very active. Your vet would be the best judge about your dogs weight & I'm sure he/she will tell you if a weight problem ever develops in the future.


----------

